# Neighboring local channels coming to D*?



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Also know as Significantly viewed channels, it appears that D* is preparing to
add them soon, by the looks of this look-up tool. It is noted however, that data
as a result of a search, is not yet available, altho the drop-down menu is
interesting..............
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/SvChannels.do


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Intresting...

My best guess is that you will be able to access your B Grade DMA locals (in addition to your A Grade Channels)...

The search came up nothing for me, but it is "programmed" enough to know that my zip code is split between 2 counties... So after I hit search on my Zip code 60477, it asked what county I was in...

Intresting...

How did you find this page? Aka... what is the parent page/menu for it?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Believe it or not, I found the search tool under FAQ Local programming Q&A
Q: How can I find out if Neighboring Local Channels are available to me? 
A: Use the search tool on our Neighboring Local Channels page.
The answer includes a "hot-link" to the page.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Good find moonman. I would guess that what channels DirecTv will offer you will be similiar to whatever your local cable company offers you, but maybe they will be able to offer more.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

If you notice that page also offers your local TV station to search out what DMA's their
signal is reaching.......could be bad for us.
BTW...here's a link to the FCC's list of Significantly viewed local channels....it is a 460 page PDF doc. and requires lot's of patience downloading...find your State
then County.....looks like I'll be getting 3 more local's..  
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-05-24A1.pdf


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

To see how this is going so far....go to the Regular local channel look-up, and input
zip code 39645 you will see the regular channels available, plus the neighbor
channels......
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/LocalChannelsAction.do


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

moonman said:


> To see how this is going so far....go to the Regular local channel look-up, and input
> zip code 39645 you will see the regular channels available, plus the neighbor
> channels......
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/LocalChannelsAction.do


That search just went down for me but I did see the neighbor channels for 39645. I put in some California zips that might have neighbor channels (Tracy, Vacaville) and they didn't show any, so the database may still be updating. That will be a nice lookup when it is done, though.


----------



## SDK 009 (Jul 28, 2003)

forecheck said:


> That search just went down for me but I did see the neighbor channels for 39645. I put in some California zips that might have neighbor channels (Tracy, Vacaville) and they didn't show any, so the database may still be updating. That will be a nice lookup when it is done, though.


Well, as of 8/21, nothing has been added here in Tracy,CA.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

The zip code tool seems to be working again. The lookup by DMA at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/SvChannels.do is not working at the moment, though.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

moonman said:


> If you notice that page also offers your local TV station to search out what DMA's their
> signal is reaching.......could be bad for us.
> BTW...here's a link to the FCC's list of Significantly viewed local channels....it is a 460 page PDF doc. and requires lot's of patience downloading...find your State
> then County.....looks like I'll be getting 3 more local's..
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-05-24A1.pdf


I downloaded this fcc document and for my county it lists 3 Atlanta stations in addition to my Chattanooga locals -- does that really mean I'm going to get some Atlanta channels too? Please tell me so


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

moonman said:


> BTW...here's a link to the FCC's list of Significantly viewed local channels....it is a 460 page PDF doc. and requires lot's of patience downloading...


You must have dial-up. It took me less than 15 seconds.

Unfortunately, we're not getting anything other than what's in our own DMA.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Cabinwood said:


> I downloaded this fcc document and for my county it lists 3 Atlanta stations in addition to my Chattanooga locals -- does that really mean I'm going to get some Atlanta channels too? Please tell me so


----------------
In theory, yes, however remember we are talking D* here...they make up rules
as they go!!  ...to see how this looks go to the SV look-up,
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/SvChannels.do
and input (Caps on) WMPN under station call sign.....it shows several county's
and DMA's.....don't know if your locals will include SV or not..the look-up tool is
still under construction.....


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The FCC's list is appallingly bad, at least for my area (Laurel, MD). AFAICT, I'm in the freaking Grade A contour for the Baltimore channels, yet not a single one is considered "frequently viewed" here by the FCC. I used to get all the Baltimore stations on Comcast, too, though Comcast tried to drop them a while back, after I left. (I'm not sure what came of that; it was a pretty unpopular move.)

DirecTV just says "There are no results for your search at this time."


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> DirecTV just says "There are no results for your search at this time."


What is your zip code? When I input 20707(a default for Laurel) into the zip code
box, it asks for further info...it then lists 3 counties, Anne Arundel, Howard, or
Prince Georges, indicating that multiple DMA's are involved(probably Wash. DC)
Anne Arundel and Howard both seem to have a mix of Balt. and DC stations, while
Prince Georges seems to have Md. stations only, by the FCC list. D*s data base is
not populated yet, and is not likley to be for awile yet. Check back later.....


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

From Skyreport........
--------------------------
DirecTV and EchoStar, in joint comments recently sent to the Federal Communications Commission, asked the agency to rethink its rules on satellite TV services delivering significantly-viewed stations to customers.

Specifically, the company asked the FCC to reconsider what they said is a narrow interpretation of the local service requirement contained in the regulations. They are pushing for an interpretation that will prevent local network affiliate stations from blocking carriage of significantly viewed analog signals.

The FCC's current interpretation of the local service requirement "empowers local network affiliates to condition or withhold analog retransmission consent unless the satellite operator agrees not to import significantly viewed signals. As a result, the local network affiliates are in a position to block carriage of significantly viewed analog signals, thereby depriving DBS subscribers of access to desired stations," the companies said in the joint filing.

DirecTV said it has encountered that situation involving significantly viewed stations during retransmission consent negotiations with local broadcasters.

The commission should adopt rules that permit satellite TV to carry significantly viewed network signals notwithstanding a local network affiliates refusal to grant retransmission consent, the companies said. "Otherwise, as a practical matter, DBS operators are left in the same position they were pre-SHVERA because they will be prevented from importing significantly viewed signals into local markets."

Significantly-viewed channels, in which TV stations from a neighboring market can be delivered along with local TV stations to consumers, is contained in the Satellite Home Viewer Extension and Reauthorization Act (SHVERA)."
This is the new page on D*s site......
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/see/SvChannels.jsp


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Unfair! I don't yet have any locals and when I do, there aren't any SV stations I could get. 
It's UNFAIR, I say. UNFAIR.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, what the heck are neighoring local channels?

I did a lookup on TUlsa and got:

"There are no results for your search at this time."


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

Nothing neighbors Tulsa.  
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-05-187A2.pdf
is the FCC list of which counties qualify for which neighboring locals.

H


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm told some people with larger antennas in the outskirts get locals from many of the areas including OKC. I was just curious to what it meant. I want more channels to pick from.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rkester said:


> Ok, what the heck are neighoring local channels?
> 
> I did a lookup on TUlsa and got:
> 
> "There are no results for your search at this time."


Please note that the first post on this thread, was done back in Aug.05, and
still nothing has happened  except for a few stations that have agreed to
this, nor are they likley to, unless the FCC changes the rules. I live in the
Mia/Ft. laud DMA for instance, and according to the FCC list, I would be
eligable for several West Palm Bch. stations as well, despite the WPB stations
being in a differant DMA...I could just swing my OTA antenna the other way, but it would be nice to receive these other stations via D*, especially since 3 of the
major nets in the Mia/Ftlaud DMA are not network O&O and thus not available
to me over D*(no waivers being granted)


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

They have turned on a couple of Greensborostatiosn for the Raleigh area. CBS and FOx


----------



## obi1 (Dec 5, 2001)

D* told me yesterday that by the end of the year we would all be getting locals in HD. Says new sats going up. Meanwhile I asked about getting Fox where I live(Silicon Valley area of CA). He said they could make a request. I said that I had been there done that to no success. I said that I guess that I will have to go to Comcast(they will give me local Fox in hd on their PVR). He then told me that I can get local using an upgraded HD receiver(no Tivo) that they have. I told him that I have an old HD 100 Sony. He said will not work. He finally said that they will trade to me for my HD 100 the receiver that they have that will give me local Fox in HD. Of course no Tivo support. They also must replace my dish with a newer 5 LNB model. Have an appointment for next week, will see how it works out. I currently get D* from Southern Ca for NBC, CBS, and ABC in HD. No PBS available he told me. I also can get so so support for HD for all locals with my giant Channel Master(in my attic) with a rotator. What crapola that we must go thru this 5 years after HD become available. Our goobernent at work at it best. Also my HD250 is getting very boring with its predilication to skip on audio and video several times each hour. Have 3 other non-HD Tivo's that never do this. Had even traded the HD 250 for another and still does it. Also have followed all other possible solutions such as switch cables around, changing multi switches, running the pair of cables directly to the dish, etc. all to no avail.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Lee L said:


> They have turned on a couple of Greensborostatiosn for the Raleigh area. CBS and FOx


---------------
Yes, I see that if you go to D*s DMA drop-down list, under the Raleigh DMA,
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/see/SvChannels.jsp
you can see the Zip,County,Station,ch#,network and origination DMA. Most of
the list remains unpopulated or "not availabe"...your area is an exception


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2004)

My local cable company shows both Springfield, MO locals plus Little Rock, AR locals. With satellite, I am only allowed Springfield, MO. My county is not included in the list to get any additional locals.....

It would be nice to get some news/sports from my home state...... why can't satellite use the same rules as cable?


----------

